#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > مشکل: پریدن فارسی بعد از یک هفته ویندوز 7

## sabz1

ویندوز 7 هست که ایکن فارسی کنار دسکتاب پریده و فارسی هم نمینویسه ظاهرا هم فارسی نصب است عکس ها را ببینید چه مشکلی هست؟؟همچین مشکلی داشتید؟با تشکر

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

> ویندوز 7 هست که ایکن فارسی کنار دسکتاب پریده و فارسی هم نمینویسه ....


سلام
یکبار زبان فارسی رو remove کنید و ذخیره کنید و مجدد زبان فارسی را اضافه کنید. ببینید مشکل حل میشه یا خیر؟ اگر حل نشد زبان های دیگر را هم امتحان کنید و یکزبان دیگر را اضافه کنید و ببیید اصلا آیکون پایین ظاهر میشود یا با هیچ زبانی ظاهر نمی شود؟

----------


## shadies

برخی از نرم افزار باعث این مشکل می شوند
مثل پک های فونت فارسی نویس ها و...
بررسی کنید

----------


## sabz1

این گزینهInstall/unstall language هم پریده

----------


## nekooee

> این گزینهInstall/unstall language هم پریده


منظور من add و remove لنگوییج بود که طبق عکسهایی که بالا گذاشتید این قسمت هست. زبانها نیاز به install شدن ندارند و خودشون نصب هستند مگر زبان های آسیای شرقی ممکنه گاهی نیاز به نصب باشه. ولی شما می توانید زبان های مختلف را از همانجا بدون نصب اضافه یا کم کنید به کیبورد.

----------


## sabz1

تشکر

----------


## sabz1

اگر شبیه این مشکل برخوردید این فایل هم بدرد میخوره اول همه فارسی را از ادمین و یوزر پاک کنید بعد نصب کنید کیبرد فارسی نثب میشه روی ویندوز 7 جواب داد.

----------

